# Definitive technology



## deftechman (Jan 17, 2012)

I am a huge fan of definitive technology, as you can tell by the name. I have the bpx speakers from a few years back. Does anyone think it's worth upgrading to the bpvx speakers or mAybe the new 8080 surround speakers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As Speakers are the most important single Component in ones Home Theater, getting the best possible ones is always a good idea. I would personally audition them first and make sure that you prefer them to your current Def. Techs. Sometimes even if a Speaker is newer and or more expensive, you still might not prefer it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

+1 to what Jack said.

Also, don't be afraid of other brands! You might find something that absolutely captivates you like nothing else~! :T


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the BPX speakers were bipolar speakers designed primarily for rear/surround. Are you using them for mains, sides, rears?? I would state that the two most important factors that would determine if you need to "upgrade" (newer does not always mean better) are: 

1) Do the speakers sound good to *you*?
2) How are you using them/where are they placed in the room?

If they sound good to you, all is well and just enjoy. They were (I'm 99% sure) designed to be used as surround speakers and excel in that area. 

FWIW-As has been stated previously, newer isn't always better. In fact, Sandy Gross (the man who started Def Tech) isn't with Def Tech anymore; he now runs Golden Ear.


----------

